# Any reloading classes in fl?



## denverr1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys ,
Just moved to fl near Tampa and I am thinking of learning how to reload! 
I have a G23 and G29 and like to save some money and shoot more ! 
Anyone know of any classes offered for this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I am not from the area or know of any classes but perhaps you can find a mentor locally to help you. Good luck in your search. :mrgreen:


----------

